# Lockdown-Fahrtechnik - jetzt besser werden (Vorschläge)?



## Marc B (24. Dezember 2020)

Hi liebe Leute!

Durch meinen Kontakt zu vielen Biker/innen, die ihre eigene Fahrtechnik verbessern möchten, hörte ich dieses Jahr mehrfach "Durch Kurzarbeit, Lockdown etc. hatte ich endlich genug Zeit fürs tägliche Üben und bin viel besser geworden." 

Könnt Ihr im Shutdown-Winter mehr Zeitfenster freischaufeln fürs Trainieren / Üben?  Spezielle Tricks oder Sachen wie "in einer Treppe Stehen Bleiben" (was eine gute Balance-Übung ist)?

Als Papa ist das nicht leicht hier auch wegen fehlender Kinderbetreuung. Auf dem Einrad übe ich jedoch a bissl Neues, das Teil hält fit und frisch in der Birne!

Gut, jetzt aktuell fokussieren hier nicht wenige nach dem Festtagsessen das Winterpokal- und Abnehm-Training, doch vielleicht kann ich manche hier inspirieren und motivieren so häufig wie es geht vor der Haustür spielerisch zu üben!

Hier vier Inspirations-Videos mit Vorschlägen fürs Üben (zwei davon stammen von mir):





















LG und viel Spaß beim Üben,
Marc


----------



## scratch_a (24. Dezember 2020)

Mhh...während manche in diesen Zeiten viel mehr Freizeit haben, werden andere mit Arbeit regelrecht zu geschissen. Ich kann leider/zum Glück nicht behaupten, dass es ruhiger geworden ist, im Gegenteil.

Ich habe mir für die Winter oft vorgenommen, mehr zu Üben. Allerdings finde ich, dass man bei kalte Temperaturen und entsprechender Kleidung auch unflexibler und insgesamt starrer ist. Man kommt zwar auch ins schwitzen, aber trotzdem ist es meines Erachtens im Sommer viel angenehmer, man ist "geschmeidiger" und kühlt dann nicht gleich wieder aus, wenn man kurz Pause macht. Deshalb läuft es bisher immer auf Touren raus und nutze die Zeit lieber, um neue oder lange nicht mehr gefahrene Wege zu erkunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (25. Dezember 2020)

Sobald die Parks zu sind und die Trails zu nass  bin ich immer viel auf dem Pumptrack oder im Skatepark.

Einerseits kann man dort schön an Fahrtechnik-Details oder sinnvollen Dingek wie Bunny Hop, Manual, Spünge (Kicker im Skatepark) arbeiten, anderseits an spassigen - aber auf dem Trail eher sinnlosen - Dingen wie z.b. Fakie oder Flatland Tricks.
Pumptrack ist ein Ganzkörper Workout und verbessert nebenbei auch die Technik (und je nach Track gibt es auch Airtime)


----------



## Sespri (25. Dezember 2020)

Spassig, ich wollte erst kürzlich eine Frage betreffend Fahrkönnen stellen. Jetzt kann ich mich hier einklinken.

Meine Beobachtung an mir selber; ich finde, dass ich - obwohl ich sehr gerne auf dem Rad bin - im Grunde besch...eiden fahre. Und das trotz der Tatsache, dass ich mit dem Laufrad angefangen, mittlerweile alle Kategorien durchprobiert und in meiner Jugend auch an BMX Rennen teilgenommen habe, was auch nicht jeder von sich behaupten kann.

Gut, die Risikofreudigkeit ist nicht mehr so gegeben, was angesichts des Alters auch etwas Sinn macht, nur irgendwo bin ich trotzdem stehen geblieben. Die Aussage "Wenn man etwas mit Freude macht, ist man auch gut darin", kann ich nicht so ohne weiteres unterschreiben. Das limitierte Talent kann im Wege stehen. Da nützt auch viel Üben nichts. Trotzdem beisst mich der Ergeiz und ich wende deine 10 Min. Regel bei meinem kürzlich erworbenen Trialbike an. Mal sehen, wo ich im Frühjahr bin. Den ersten Monat habe ich schon durch.

Zu den Videos: " 10 easy Bike Tricks für Normalos". Du erwähnst Eingangs, dass man das nicht persönlich nehmen soll. Nur frage ich mich, wie soll ich das auffassen, wenn nicht persönlich? Es wird letztlich eben doch der Eindruck vermittelt, dass man das so ohne weiteres drauf haben sollte. Und da behaupte ich mal kühn, dass es sehr viele, sehr gute MTB Fahrer gibt, die noch lange nicht jeden der gezeigten Tricks können.

Hier anwesende Weltmeister klammere ich bewusst aus...


----------



## mad raven (25. Dezember 2020)

Sespri schrieb:


> Gut, die Risikofreudigkeit ist nicht mehr so gegeben, was angesichts des Alters auch etwas Sinn macht, nur irgendwo bin ich trotzdem stehen geblieben. Die Aussage "Wenn man etwas mit Freude macht, ist man auch gut darin", kann ich nicht so ohne weiteres unterschreiben. Das limitierte Talent kann im Wege stehen. Da nützt auch viel Üben nichts. Trotzdem beisst mich der Ergeiz und ich wende deine 10 Min. Regel bei meinem kürzlich erworbenen Trailbike an. Mal sehen, wo ich im Frühjahr bin. Den ersten Monat habe ich schon durch.


Was fehlendes Talent ausgleichen *kann *ist ein Blick von aussen. Wenn man jeden Tag 10 Minuten lang den selben Fehler macht schleift man diesen ein, Bekommt man (hilfreiches) Feedback kann man das korrigieren. 
Ich habe da Gefühlt da Talent (zumindest u.a.) bedeutet manche Fehler einfach nicht zu machen.

Und unabhängig davon: Freude ist immer eine Voraussetzung um etwas ausdauernd zu trainieren/machen


----------



## Sespri (25. Dezember 2020)

mad raven schrieb:


> Was fehlendes Talent ausgleichen *kann *ist ein Blick von aussen. Wenn man jeden Tag 10 Minuten lang den selben Fehler macht schleift man diesen ein, Bekommt man (hilfreiches) Feedback kann man das korrigieren.
> Ich habe da Gefühlt da Talent (zumindest u.a.) bedeutet manche Fehler einfach nicht zu machen.
> 
> Und unabhängig davon: Freude ist immer eine Voraussetzung um etwas ausdauernd zu trainieren/machen


Bin ich einverstanden. Feedback ist immer gut. Auch Youtube kann eine Anregung sein, welches früher gefehlt hat. Fahrtechnikkurse habe ich auch schon absolviert. Bin keineswegs Beratungsresistent.

Gleichwohl, das mit dem Talent sehe ich hingegen so wie erwähnt. Du kannst begeistert Gitarre üben bis zum Umfallen und wirst trotzdem nie ein Eric Clapton. Irgendwann ist die Fahnenstange erreicht. Und beim Biken bei mir zu früh, wenn ich den Aufwand gegenüberstelle. 

Kann bei mir natürlich auch sein wie bei Michelangelo. Der hielt sich auch Zeitlebens für drittklassig...


----------



## Marc B (25. Dezember 2020)

@Sespri Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen, aber viele Biker/innen  (siehe Fail Friday auf pinkbike...) Ja, Talent ist ungleich verteilt, da wir aber vom Freizeitsport sprechen und nicht vom Leistungssport etc. ist das nicht soooo wichtig. Biker/innen mit MEHR Talent als der Durchschnitt lernen schneller und im Top-Level werden sie noch das gewisse Extra bieten können (Wettkampfsport etc.).

Doch selbst bei den Profis sieht man beide Typen, also reine Fleiß-Arbeiter/innen und Athleten mit sichtbarem Talent, das ist echt spannend!

Bleib dran und setz Prioritäten! "Ich würde gerne lange Manuals können" wäre zum Beispiel zu überprüfen als Ziel - willst Du das WIRKLICH SO SEHR und bist dementsprechend bereit Blut, Schweiß und Tränen dafür zu geben? Wenn das Ja nicht 100% kommt, würde ich den Manual dann auch lassen und andere Sachen üben, die einem wichtiger sind im Trail-Alltag.

P.S:: Die Aussage "nicht abwertend verstehen bitte" bezog sich darauf, dass die  Fortgeschrittenen mit Wunsch noch mehr jetzt nicht als "Abnormal" gesehen werden. Deswegen habe ich darunter die Videos mit 10 Basic  tricks aus deren Sicht verlinkt (zB. Lukas Knopf), also wo Barspins etc. Basics sind


----------



## Sespri (26. Dezember 2020)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ja, Talent ist ungleich verteilt, da wir aber vom Freizeitsport sprechen und nicht vom Leistungssport etc. ist das nicht soooo wichtig.


Vom Leistungssportler erwarte ich ein hohes Können, sonst wäre er nicht dabei. Nein, mein Augenmerk richtet sich hauptsächlich auf die Freizeitfahrer, denen ich begegne. Und Angesichts der Tatsache, dass Schule und Ausbildung heutzutage recht fordernd sind, kann ich vor den Leistungen, die man teilweise sieht, nur den Hut ziehen. Jungs und Mädels, keine 20 und machen Manöver, da kann ich nur staunen. Und die sind kaum permanent auf dem Rad. 

Vielleicht vergisst man auch, was man schon konnte. Ich kann mich an meinen Verwandtenbesuch in Australien erinnern. Ich war damals 22 und habe ein klappriges RR verwenden dürfen, mit dem ich nach einem Tag im Wheelie herum fuhr. Ich habe das später nie mehr versucht und ich könnte mir heute nicht vorstellen, wo anfangen. Die spielerische Leichtigkeit der Jugend, welche eben nicht von heute auf morgen verschwindet. Deshalb auch schwer nachvollziehbar. Ich mache es trotzdem wie Bernhard Russi, einem ehemaligen Weltklasse Skifahrer, auch schon 72. Wenn ihn ein Freund zu einer Vieralpenpässefahrt mit dem RR einlädt, sagt er grundsätzlich mal zu und redet sich nicht mit dem Alter raus. Wenn nach drei Pässen das Alter seinen Tribut verlangt, fügt er sich. Ich finde das eine gute Herangehensweise.

Vielleicht sollte ich das mit dem RR Wheelie doch noch mal in Angriff nehmen...


----------



## S-H-A (26. Dezember 2020)

Wolltest du dich nicht seit Montag aus dem bösen, gemeinen Forum zurückziehen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Dezember 2020)

mad raven schrieb:


> Was fehlendes Talent ausgleichen *kann *ist ein Blick von aussen. Wenn man jeden Tag 10 Minuten lang den selben Fehler macht schleift man diesen ein, Bekommt man (hilfreiches) Feedback kann man das korrigieren.
> Ich habe da Gefühlt da Talent (zumindest u.a.) bedeutet manche Fehler einfach nicht zu machen.
> 
> Und unabhängig davon: Freude ist immer eine Voraussetzung um etwas ausdauernd zu trainieren/machen



Sowas von. Habe mir vor 3 Jahren selbst das Sliden aufm Board beigebracht und bin immer in der Rabatte gelandet, bis mal einer dabei war, der meinen Fehler gesehen hat. Innerhalb von 2 Tagen alle Probleme gelöst.


----------



## Sespri (26. Dezember 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Wolltest du dich nicht seit Montag aus dem bösen, gemeinen Forum zurückziehen?


Und wie kommst Du darauf...??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (26. Dezember 2020)

Sespri schrieb:


> Und wie kommst Du darauf...??


Hat Marc doch angekündigt....


----------



## Sespri (26. Dezember 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Hat Marc doch angekündigt....


Ach ja...?


----------



## S-H-A (26. Dezember 2020)

Sespri schrieb:


> Ach ja...?


Ja.


----------



## Sespri (26. Dezember 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ja.


Wo.. Bin jetzt wirklich gespannt.


----------



## S-H-A (26. Dezember 2020)

Sespri schrieb:


> Wo.. Bin jetzt wirklich gespannt.


Im "hängende Fersen" Tröd. Suchen musst du selbst. Letztes Drittel.


----------



## Sespri (26. Dezember 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Hat Marc doch angekündigt....


Irrtum aufgeklärt... Ich dachte, Du meinst, Marc hätte angekündigt, *ICH *unbedeutende Nuss würde mich aus dem Forum zurückziehen.

(Was aber ein herber Verlust wäre - das muss an dieser Stelle schon erwähnt werden).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (26. Dezember 2020)

Diskussionen mache ich keine mehr hier  Inspirations-Themen wie dieses finde jedoch passend, gerade weil ich es nach der ersten Welle mehrfach erlebt, habe wie Biker/innen diese Phase genutzt haben.

Ansonsten werde ich weiter auf Youtube die Themen ansprechen 

LG,
Marc


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (26. Dezember 2020)

mad raven schrieb:


> Sobald die Parks zu sind und die Trails zu nass  bin ich immer viel auf dem Pumptrack oder im Skatepark.
> 
> Einerseits kann man dort schön an Fahrtechnik-Details oder sinnvollen Dingek wie Bunny Hop, Manual, Spünge (Kicker im Skatepark) arbeiten, anderseits an spassigen - aber auf dem Trail eher sinnlosen - Dingen wie z.b. Fakie oder Flatland Tricks.
> Pumptrack ist ein Ganzkörper Workout und verbessert nebenbei auch die Technik (und je nach Track gibt es auch Airtime)


Pumptrack wollte ich jetzt auch fahren. Aber dank corona wurde der geschlossen 😡


----------



## 7SidedCube (26. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe mir auch vorgenommen, mehr zu fahren. Das geht dann allerdings matsch- und tageslängenbedingt weniger auf die üblichen Trails, sondern verlagert sich: Erstens zu längeren Ausfahrten mit dem CX (für die Kondition und zum Abschalten), zweitens zu einem leeren Asphaltstück in der Nähe (für die halbstündlichen Technikeinheiten).

Da versuche ich mich mittelmäßig erfolgreich am Manual, Versetzen und Bunny Hop. Nach einigen Malen komme ich inzwischen tatsächlich knapp an den Kipppunkt, aber der Blick von außen fehlt mir noch. Lustigerweise fühlt sich das beim Üben kaum wie ein Fortschritt an, aber auf den Trails bessert sich das Abspringen an Kanten oder Überspringen von Wurzelteppichen schon merklich.

Mir bringts da auch oft etwas, ein paar Tage Pause zu mache, gelegentlich Videos wie die obigen zu schauen und dann nochmal zu üben. Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, dass genau diese Pause hilft, ein paar etwas falsche Bewegungsabläufe "zu resetten", auch wenn es im Lockdown schwer wird. Vielleicht bessert sich dieses Jahr die Fahrtechnik wirklich über den Winter, gibts eigentlich sowas wie den Winterpokal für Technik-Fortschritte?


----------



## Marc B (27. Dezember 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Wolltest du dich nicht seit Montag aus dem bösen, gemeinen Forum zurückziehen?



Ja, aus Diskussionen hier, ich habe aber entschieden sowas wie diesen Thread noch zu machen. Böse und gemein, puh was Du so übers forum denkst  Es ist immer das, was man draus macht. Lektion gelernt (naja, hatte ich schon 2001 im KTWR Forum).

Viel Spaß beim Üben, egal ob Barspins oder Bunny Hops, LG,
Marc


----------



## Helselot (27. Dezember 2020)

Das ist ein super Thema, das Marc hier aufgrund der Ausnahmesituation mit Covid aufgegriffen hat. Ich hatte durch 5 Monate Kurzarbeit auch viel mehr Zeit für meine Hobbies. Hab diese intensiv zum Biken und Skateboardfahren genützt. Skateboardfahren tu ich mit Unterbrechungen seit ca. 24 Jahren. Biken seit 3 Jahren.
Beim Biken hab ich mich heuer zum ersten Mal in den Bikepark begeben. Vorher noch fleissig im Dirtpark Tables springen und Anlieger fahren geübt. Das war schon eine massive Überwindung für mich, da ich nicht gewusst hab, was auf mich zukommt. Die Geschwindigkeit alleine auf dem Hacklbergtrail war Adrenalin pur. 😅 Leider hab ich mich an diesem Tag in Saalbach übernommen und mir bei einem dummen Pedalabrutscher auf der X-Line den großen Zeh gebrochen. 🙄 Trotzdem wars ein tolles Erlebnis und hat mir viel gebracht. Bin nach einer 4 jährigen Pause auch wieder ziemlich gut auf dem Skateboard unterwegs. Das hätte ich mir mit meinen 34 Jahren nie träumen lassen, dass das nochmals so gut geht. 🙏 Echt arg, was das Hirn alles abspeichert und man durch üben und durch einen starken Willen wieder voll drin ist. Sehr geil! 👌 Was mir bei meiner Fahrtechnik auf dem Bike echt hilft, ist das Cruisen in der Stadt. Verschiedene Stufen fahren, Wallrides machen, kleine Drops springen oder bei Laderampenauffahrten rausspringen. Das alles hat mir voriges Jahr massiv bei meiner Fahrtechnik am Trail geholfen. Habe mir eigentlich bereits voriges Jahr vorgenommen den Wheelie zu lernen. Aber irgendwie will der Kopf nicht richtig. Wäre hierbei gerne so locker wie früher. 😂  Hoffentlich komt mal ein Schlüsselerlebnis, damit was weitergeht. Also den Winter nutzen, solange kein Schnee liegt und das urbane Gelände als Spielraum verwenden. 👍 Macht echt Spaß und bietet unbegrenzte Möglichkeiten.


----------



## trialsrookie (27. Dezember 2020)

Super Thema!  Bei mir ist die Arbeit nicht wirklich weniger geworden, worüber ich (auch Familienvater) durchaus froh bin. Allerdings spare ich jetzt dank Homeoffice jeden Tag über 1h Fahrzeit und kann mir die Zeit ganz gut einteilen, sodass ich zB in der Mittagspause zu einer kurzen Ausfahrt komme.

Mein Corona-"Ziel" war der Bunnyhop. Über die Jahre hab ich es immer wieder mal probiert, aber ich bin nie dran geblieben, ergo hat es nie geklappt. Jetzt hab ich's durchgehalten und siehe da - es klappt. Genug Luft nach oben, aber das Erfolgserlebnis ist schon mal da (& es ist unbezahlbar).



mad raven schrieb:


> Was fehlendes Talent ausgleichen *kann *ist ein Blick von aussen. Wenn man jeden Tag 10 Minuten lang den selben Fehler macht schleift man diesen ein, Bekommt man (hilfreiches) Feedback kann man das korrigieren.
> Ich habe da Gefühlt da Talent (zumindest u.a.) bedeutet manche Fehler einfach nicht zu machen.
> 
> Und unabhängig davon: Freude ist immer eine Voraussetzung um etwas ausdauernd zu trainieren/machen



100 % d'accord. Es gibt da ja genug Meinungen und auch Studien, die sagen, sowas wie Talent gibt es nicht. Vielleicht suche ich sie noch raus, aber es tut eigentlich wenig zur Sache: ich finde in dem Zusammenhang das Zitat von Henry Ford sehr passend: _Ob du denkst, du kannst es, oder du kannst es nicht: Du wirst auf jeden Fall recht behalten_  Da ist schon was dran... Ich denke/merke, dass viele einfach keine "can do"-Einstellung haben. Diese zusammen mit Ambition, Geduld und einem effizienten Trainingsansatz bringt jeden sehr weit. Vielleicht nicht Topklasse, vielleicht ist da wirklich noch "mehr" (alleine wenn ich an die anatomischen Voraussetzungen denke), aber definitiv weiter als man denken würde.

Das Beispiel mit Clapton @Sespri ist schon interessant: Natürlich gibt es nur _einen _Clapton, aber er kam auch nicht mit der Gitarre zur Welt, sondern hat in jungen Jahren fast nix anderes gemacht als Gitarre zu spielen. Viele bekannte Gitarristen sprechen in Interviews von 6, 8, 10 Stunden am Tag. Und dabei kommt dann der Punkt von @mad raven ins Spiel: ich vermute, dass einfach die wirklich guten diese Stunden gut genutzt haben und sich selber gepusht haben. Bzw. kommt selbst bei nur 20 % "Produktivität" von brutto 8 h/Tag immer noch einiges raus, um konstant deutlich besser zu werden. 

Ich spiele selber seit 25 Jahren Gitarre. Bin ich gut? Nicht sonderlich. Rückblickend hab ich am Anfang sehr viel und sehr schnell gelernt, danach aber viele Jahre einfach nur das gespielt, was ich eben konnte. Mann, was hatte ich an Zeit verfügbar... Echt schade im Nachhinein. Interessanter Weise ist mein Ehrgeiz erst vor kurzem wieder gekommen, als durch die Familie die Zeit sehr knapp und kostbar wurde. Plötzlich war ich super produktiv, und habe mich im letzten Jahr sicher besser weiter entwickelt als in den Jahren davor. Ziele setzen, Zeit sinnvoll einteilen, aufnehmen, an den Stellen im Fokus arbeiten usw. Von wegen Talent und so, Interessierte können mal nach der "Brainjo Method" googeln, das ist wirklich spannend! Neuroscience Tipps bzw. Erkenntnisse für Musiker...

Was bei Clapton bzw. bei der Musik dazukommt, ist der kreative Aspekt. Es gibt heute unzählige Player auf Instagram, YT & Co, die perfekt spielen können (zumindest in den Clips  ), auf einem technischen Niveau, das unglaublich ist. Schaffen sie es, legendäre Songs wie Clapton zu schreiben? Eher nicht... Wie man das schafft, who knows. Talent? Göttliche Eingebung? Zufall? Jedenfalls gibt es diesen Aspekt beim Biken nicht / bzw. nicht in dieser Form (imho). Also eigentlich good news für uns Biker. Have fun!


----------



## orangerauch (27. Dezember 2020)

Ihr seit gesegnet mit dieser Pandemie mimimi 🙄


----------



## 7SidedCube (27. Dezember 2020)

Du meinst diesen "Segen" der vielen freien Zeit durch ausfallende Beschäftigungen die man wahrscheinlich sogar noch lieber gemacht hätte?


----------



## Bucky2k (28. Dezember 2020)

Danke für diesen Thread - noch nicht ganz bei den 40 angekommen, aber beim MTB in dieser Saison den Wiedereinstieg angegangen und unzufrieden mit meinen Basics hier gelandet. Ja, es ist die fehlende Übung. Dazu noch angespornt vom 15-jahrigen Nachbarn. Seit 6 Wochen hat er erstmals ein echtes MTB, ein ordentliches Canyon DHX noch dazu. Nach 5 intensiven Wochen im Neubaugebiet zieht er nun Wheelies, Manuals, Bunny Hops wie aus dem Lehrbuch. Jetzt hat er sich noch einen mobilen Kicker zu Weihnachten schenken lassen und legt eine Airtime hin (auf Pflasterstraße), dass einem die Spucke wegbleibt.

Ich muss was tun - auch wenn ich ihn niemals wieder einholen werde


----------



## vanbov (28. Dezember 2020)

mad raven schrieb:


> Sobald die Parks zu sind und die Trails zu nass  bin ich immer viel auf dem Pumptrack oder im Skatepark.
> 
> Einerseits kann man dort schön an Fahrtechnik-Details oder sinnvollen Dingek wie Bunny Hop, Manual, Spünge (Kicker im Skatepark) arbeiten, anderseits an spassigen - aber auf dem Trail eher sinnlosen - Dingen wie z.b. Fakie oder Flatland Tricks.
> Pumptrack ist ein Ganzkörper Workout und verbessert nebenbei auch die Technik (und je nach Track gibt es auch Airtime)


Wenn wir hier bei uns nur einen hätten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helselot (29. Dezember 2020)

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich lieber Street herumcruise, als Pumptrack fahre. Bei uns gibts 2 Pumptracks. Durch meine Skateboardzeit bin ich aber lieber mim Bike in der Stadt unterwegs. Das Auge für Obstacles habe ich vom Skaten. Macht einfach Spaß! 😁


----------



## Marc B (29. Dezember 2020)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> Danke für diesen Thread - noch nicht ganz bei den 40 angekommen, aber beim MTB in dieser Saison den Wiedereinstieg angegangen und unzufrieden mit meinen Basics hier gelandet. Ja, es ist die fehlende Übung. Dazu noch angespornt vom 15-jahrigen Nachbarn. Seit 6 Wochen hat er erstmals ein echtes MTB, ein ordentliches Canyon DHX noch dazu. Nach 5 intensiven Wochen im Neubaugebiet zieht er nun Wheelies, Manuals, Bunny Hops wie aus dem Lehrbuch. Jetzt hat er sich noch einen mobilen Kicker zu Weihnachten schenken lassen und legt eine Airtime hin (auf Pflasterstraße), dass einem die Spucke wegbleibt.
> 
> Ich muss was tun - auch wenn ich ihn niemals wieder einholen werde



Hehe, ja das kenne ich mit den Kids hier - krass wie die abgehen, wohne ja unweit von Winterberg und einige Kiddies stylen da abnormal über die Whipoffs etc. Aber da begrenze ich mich absichtlich und mache nur Komfortzonen-Kram, kein Bock auf Verletzungen durch zu krasse Mutproben 

Hier ein paar Aufnahmen von mtb-news-Cheftredakteur Hannes aka @Freesoul und mir beim rumspielen als 16-jährige im Winter 2002 - der Skatepark war sogar mit Table, aber es durfte nicht zu nass sein!


----------



## Helselot (29. Dezember 2020)

sehr cool! MOP war damals der Shit! 🙏 Echt coole Moves dabei! 👍


----------



## Helselot (29. Dezember 2020)

Ich bewundere auch die Jungen, die einfach alles mit Leichtigkeit machen. 👍
Hab mir heute auch beim Skaten wieder gedacht, wie schön es wäre wieder so skaten zu können wie früher. 😉 Aber eigentlich gehts mit 34 Jahren nur mehr um den Fun und da freut man sich auch über die Basics.😁


----------



## Sespri (29. Dezember 2020)

Marc B schrieb:


> Als Papa ist das nicht leicht hier auch wegen fehlender Kinderbetreuung.





scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für die Winter oft vorgenommen, mehr zu Üben. Allerdings finde ich, dass man bei kalte Temperaturen und entsprechender Kleidung auch unflexibler und insgesamt starrer ist.





Sespri schrieb:


> Gut, die Risikofreudigkeit ist nicht mehr so gegeben, was angesichts des Alters auch etwas Sinn macht





7SidedCube schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch vorgenommen, mehr zu fahren. Das geht dann allerdings matsch- und tageslängenbedingt weniger auf die üblichen Trails





Helselot schrieb:


> Habe mir eigentlich bereits voriges Jahr vorgenommen den Wheelie zu lernen. Aber irgendwie will der Kopf nicht richtig. Wäre hierbei gerne so locker wie früher.





Marc B schrieb:


> Aber da begrenze ich mich absichtlich und mache nur Komfortzonen-Kram, kein Bock auf Verletzungen durch zu krasse Mutproben





Helselot schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich gehts mit 34 Jahren nur mehr um den Fun und da freut man sich auch über die Basics.😁



"Die Bequemlichkeit kommt als Dienerin und wird zur Herrin"
Khalil Gibran


----------



## vanbov (29. Dezember 2020)

Sespri schrieb:


> "Die Bequemlichkeit kommt als Dienerin und wird zur Herrin"
> Khalil Gibran


Starker Tobak...... Musst ja ein ganz besonderer Held sein!
Ich mach mal svhon


----------



## Sespri (29. Dezember 2020)

vanbov schrieb:


> Ich mach mal svhon


Darf ich Ihr Freund sein, Don vanbov - mein Pate...


----------



## vanbov (29. Dezember 2020)

Sespri schrieb:


> Darf ich Ihr Freund sein, Don vanbov - mein Pate...


Knie nieder und schwöre ewige dankbarkeit und treue


----------



## vanbov (29. Dezember 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sespri (29. Dezember 2020)

vanbov schrieb:


> Knie nieder und schwöre ewige dankbarkeit und treue


----------



## Marc B (29. Dezember 2020)

Niemand muss sich schämen im "Alter" nicht mehr so risikofreudig zu sein wie in jungen Jahren  Wer jedoch nichts Neues mehr macht im Leben, verpasst sehr viel. Das muss aber nicht mit Mutproben oder Tricks zu tun haben. Mich faszinieren NEUE WEGE, das Unbekannte wartet am nächsten Abzweig. Neue Skills mag ich beim Einrad MTB (Municycle), das reizt mich ohne große Risikosteigerung da besser zu werden.

Aus der Gehirnforschung weiß man, dass beim Älter werden die Risikobereitschaft sinkt. Im Spitzensport können Athlet/innen es teilweise noch gut mit Erfahrung, Taktik und Technik ausgleichen, gerade beim MTB gibt es spannende Beispiele dafür z.B. aktuell Greg Minnaar mit fast 39 einen Worldcup-Sieg oder im XC Gunn-Rita Dahle-Flesja, die gegen halb so alte Top-Athletinnen wie Kate Courtney etc. noch mit 42 ihren letzten Worldcup gewonnen hat

Neben Veränderungen im Gehirn sind noch häufige Faktoren a) die Lebenssituation zB. voll im Beruf, Familie etc. und b) "Traumata" aus bisherigen Stürzen mit Verletzungspausen. Dementsprechende "Schwachstellen" am Körper im Laufe der Jahre wie zB. bei vielen Biker/innen die Schultern, lassen Viele auch nicht gerade wagemütiger werden.

An sich ist es aber häufig auch eine Änderung bei den Prioritäten. Als 15-jähriger wollte ich unbedingt Tricks und Stunts! Schon auch höher weiter schneller und natürlich den Idolen nacheifern und besser werden. Normales Touren Fahren fand ich eine zeitlang öde (obwohl diese mein Start in den Sport gewesen waren). Über die Jahre habe ich aber dann die Vielfalt des Bikesports wiederentdeckt und mein Fokus ging aufgrund langjähriger Sehnenscheidenprobleme wieder zum Touren fahren mit Trails. XC Marathons habe ich eigentlich immer gemacht seit 2000.

Mit Anfang 30 zog ich ins Hochsauerland und hatte auch wieder Bock auf Bikepark. Seitdem habe ich da wieder Routinen. Ein paar Mutproben wie 3 Meter-Drops, Gap Jumps etc. fand ich auch cool, aber ich  habe gemerkt, dass mir das nicht mehr so viel gibt wie damals. Eine schnelle Runde alleine durch den Wald finde ich viel befriedigender. Ich glaube, da geht es vielen ähnlich. Früher konnte ich einen ganzen Berg im Manual runterfahren, heute übe ich das gar nicht mehr und schaffe es nur 30 Meter oder so. Backwheel Hops konnte ich mal ein paar am Stück, heute fehlt das Interesse daran und so kann ich sie auch nicht mehr. Ich finde, dass dies nicht negativ bewertet werden muss - wer mit 50 Bock hat Trial zu erlernen hat genauso viel Respekt verdient, wie jemand der andere Prioritäten hat beim "Neues lernen, Neues Erleben" 

LG,
Marc

P.S.: Vergleich 2002 und "heute" (Youtube-Dreh vor ein paar Jahren):


----------



## Sespri (30. Dezember 2020)

@Marc B Ich sehe es absolut genau so wie Du. Ich wollte mehr mit einem Augenzwinkern darauf aufmerksam machen, dass die Gratwanderung, von wirklich nicht mehr können zu Ausreden suchen, sehr schmal ist. Da nehme ich mich in keinster Weise aus.

Auch das was Du vom Manual geschrieben hast, deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen. Nur weil man etwas konnte, bleibt das nicht für ewig konserviert. Einzig der Wiedereinstieg dürfte leichter fallen, weil sich unser Hirn an die Bewegung erinnert. Konnte ich ganz klar feststellen, als ich mir nach sicher 30 Jahren aus einer Laune heraus ein Paar Schlittschuhe gemietet habe. Die Erinnerung wie sich das anfühlt, war augenblicklich da. Die Geschmeidigkeit leider nicht ganz. 

Der Wehmut, der sich in solchen Situationen einstellt, macht mir schon zu schaffen. Das zu akzeptieren, muss ich noch lernen. Lässt aber auch das Feuer nicht erlöschen, etwas Neues zu probieren. Es hat alles seine zwei Seiten.

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Helselot (30. Dezember 2020)

Ich hatte durch die gewonnene Zeit aufgrund 5 monatiger Kurzarbeit wirklich feine Erlebnisse auf dem Bike und Skateboard. Es hat sich irgendwie sehr unbeschwert angefühlt, wenn die Arbeit als dominierendes Thema im Leben mal nicht mehr so wichtig ist. 😁 Ich bin sehr dankbar darüber. Die Kehrseite der Medaille war eine Verletzung nach der anderen. 🙄 Zuerst Zerrung der Atemmuskulatur im Rippenbogen, dann Zehenbruch und ein massiv verstauchter Daumen. In Summe hat mich die Heilungsdauer aller Verletzungen Monate gekostet. 😪 Es waren aber tolle Erfahrungen dabei, die ich nicht missen möchte. Nur muss man halt als alleinverdieneder Familienvater nicht mehr volles Risko gehen, weil man große Verantwortung in Beruf und Famiie hat. 👍
Meine Motivation ist aber noch immer ungebrochen.🙏


----------



## beeer (30. Dezember 2020)

Ich finde den Thread super! Mein erster Gedanke war: Warum nur während des Lockdowns/Covid ?

Fahrtechnik üben kostet so wenig, und bringt so verdammt viel. Ich bin in den Anfangsjahren excessiv ausschließich Wanderwege/Steige in den Alpen gefahren (3Mal pro Woche) und der Fortschritt war solala. Dann habe ich mit fahrtechnischen Basics (Aufm Rad stehend balancieren -> bis hin zum Trial) vor der Haustüre angefangen und bin nur noch einmal in 2 Wochen in die Berge gefahren. Und trotz Bergabstinenz haben auf einmal Schlüsselstellen funktioniert, die vorher (bei mir) einfach nicht gingen - es ging fahrtechnisch richtig was vorran.

In meinen Augen machen viele den Fehler, und fahren Trails ohne dass die grundlegenden Basics sitzen. (Balance fehlt, falsche Haltung auf dem Rad usw.)

Ich nenn mal zwei ganz simple  Beispiele, wo man (meiner Erfahrung nach) mit wenig Einsatz eine enorme Steigerung der Fahrtechnik erreichen kann:



*1. Balance*

1.1 Einfach mit dem Rad auf dem geraden Boden stehend balancieren ohne die Füße abzusetzen.

1.2 Als Steigerung die geiche Übung wenn 1.1 sitzt auf eine schräge übertragen (Sowohl abwärts als auch aufwärts) - Sprich in der Schräge balancieren ohne die Füße auf den Boden abzusetzen. Das ganze idealerweise im Gelände -> Hier wird paralell dazu der kontrollierte blockierfreie Einsatz der Bremsen geübt.

1.3 Vorderrad eine Treppenstufe tiefer setzen als das Hinterrad und in der Stellung balancieren. Je nach Fortschritt kann man sich höhere Treppenstufen oder gar hohe Absätze suchen und die Übung auf diese übertragen.

*2. Fahr ich das Bike, oder fährt das Bike mich?*

Mit angewinkelten Armen/Beinen fahr ich das Rad, mit durchgestreckten fährt das Rad mich

*2.1 *Durchgestreckte Arme/Beine -> statische Haltung -> Kontrollverlust.
Habe schon oft beobachtet wie sich Leute aufm Trail mit Durchgestreckten Armen/Beinen statisch auf das Rad stellen nach dem Motto: "Die 180mm Federweg erledigen das schon"

Was meiner Meinung nach wenig Einsatz kostet und enorm viel bringt ist es Arme und Beine anzuwinkeln und lernen dynamisch und aktiv mit dem Rad zu arbeiten.

Idealerweise im ersten Schritt am besten ein ungefedertes Rad zur Hand nehmen, und mit diesem den Bordstein runterzufahren. Hierbei die Haltung so anpassen, dass man selbst den Schlag abfängt/abfedert und dabei noch genug Spielraum für weitere Situationen hat. Das ganze lässt sich so steigern, dass man am Ende mit nem ungefederten Rad ne Treppe runterrattern kann ohne dass man groß ausm Konzept kommt - zahlt sich auf dem Trail aus weil der Federweg nur noch die Fahrfehler ausbügeln muss, und man selbst lernt aktiv mit dem Rad zu arbeiten.

Das klingt unspektakulär, ja vielleicht beknackt - , bringt aber meiner Meinung nach  viel.


Das coole: Für solche Dinge muss man nicht das Auto anschmeissen, sich über Staus auf Autobahnen quälen, oder 1000hm hochstrampeln um in geeignetes Gelände zu kommen - man kann es einfach mal eben vor der Haustüre üben - und den Fortschritt auf dem Trail genießen.

Die Übungen oben sind ganz simple Beispiele wie man mit wenig Einsatz sehr viel erreichen kann.
Auf ähnliche Art und Weise kann man super Hinterradversetzen üben ohne auf nem Trail gewesen zu sein.
Solche Dinge stellen auch die Basis für fortgeschrittene Fahrtechniken dar. Sitzt die Balance nicht, bringt einem der Rest auch nicht viel (Meiner subjektiven Meinung nach)

Als Materialtipp fürs technische Fahren :

Keine zu großen Bikes / Laufräder / Hinterräder. Was zum Tourenfahren und Ballern toll ist, ist fürs technische Fahren meiner Meinung nach Kontraproduktiv. Ich habe selbst ein Jahr lang ein 29er ausprobiert, und bin damit nicht klargekommen. Hinterradversetzen wird unnötig erschwert, und das sperrige Hinterrad / Bike steht einem bei vielen technischen Dingen im Weg - schränkt sogar ein.


Anbei noch ein Fahrtechnik-Video was mir persönlich sehr viel gebracht hat (Danke Ryan  )


----------



## mad raven (30. Dezember 2020)

26Zoller schrieb:


> 1. Balance


Trackstand ist sicher hilfreich,  was ich gemerkt habe, ist dass ich vom Balance-Board Training (oder stehen auf einem Pezzi-Ball) mein Gleichgewicht "in Bewegung" auf dem Trail verbessert habe, also z.b. mich in der Luft wohler fühle und ein besseres Gefühl für die Körper und Bike Position habe oder  haarigen Situationen wie z.B. verunglückten Landungen doch noch ausfahren kann.

Schöne Übung für's Gleichgewicht ist auch: Bordstein fahren. An Parkplätzen gibt es häufig welche die lang genug sind und wo es zu beiden Seiten eine kleine Kante gibt so dass "Skinny-Gefühl" auftritt.
Auch Spassig als Challange mit Kumpels.



26Zoller schrieb:


> Mit angewinkelten Armen/Beinen fahr ich das Rad, mit durchgestreckten fährt das Rad mich


Imho das schöne beim entspannten Cruisen: Einfach mal bewusst gucken was verschiedene Körperpositionen (Füße, Beine, Arme, Körperschwerpunkt, Hüftstellung...)  für einen Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten haben. Dafür muss  man nicht mal bergab fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanbov (30. Dezember 2020)

Gilt die Trails mit dem Hardtail fahren auch?


----------



## schuetzendorf (31. Dezember 2020)

Ich muss sagen: Alter gilt als Ausrede nur begrenzt. Ich habe mit Mitte 30 wieder mit dem MTB angefangen und hatte wenig Angst. Jetzt mit über 40 habe ich mehr Angst, bin aber in jeder Hinsicht weiter und besser als vor 8 Jahren. Das Üben, wenn auch mit zu geringer Intensität, wirkt sich stärker aus als die Einschränkungen durch das Älterwerden. Zum Beispiel hat sich eine lange "Lernblockade" beim Wheelie irgendwann aufgelöst, bei Manual und Bunnyhop geht es auch voran. Langsam, aber so dass es Bock auf Mehr macht. Das ist der entscheidende Punkt: Man kann wenig üben, aber es muss so viel sein dass es voran geht.
Inzwischen fährt neben mir so ein kleiner Schädling, der mir alles nachmachen will: Die beste Motivation um eigene Schwachstellen anzugehen.
Ausreden sind nicht erlaubt: Wir üben notfalls in der Tiefgarage, der Spielplatzbesuch bietet genug Möglichkeiten für Balance- und Krafttraining, nach wie vor ist jeder höhere Bordstein als Endgegner für irgendetwas anzusehen. Einfach nur weitermachen!


----------



## FreerideMonkey (29. Januar 2021)

HALLO ZUSAMMEN...
cooles Thema. Ich bin quasi mit 35 Jahren in 2020 eingestiegen. Hab vorher zwar im Wald mal hier und da was gemacht, aber ohne Ambitionen. Letztes Jahr dann hab ich diverse Kurse belegt, leider zum Teil etwas voreilig. ZB Sprung und Drop Kurs...hab mich ein paar mal echt ordentlich zerlegt aber immer Glück gehabt. Ich war früher Leistungssportler und hab immer wieder neues ausprobiert und bin ordentlich weit gekommen. Skateboard, Stunt Scooter etc...Versuch das auch an meine Kids weiterzugeben.

Seit September hab ich ein Fully und war vor Ende der Bikepark Sasion noch ordentlich unterwegs oder auf den heimischen Halden...dabei ist mir immer aufgefallen, dass viele Automatismen nicht sitzen, die wiederum notwendig sind um diverse Skills oder Moves hinzubekommen. Wenn ich noch mit der richtigen Kurventechnik beschäftig bin, kann ich schlecht den korrekten Sprung über nen Kicker oder den anbahnenden Table nehmen.

Seit Lockdown und dem verschlammen meiner Trails in der Umgebung power ich mir ausschließlich aus oder trainier folgendes:


1. Treppen fahren...klappt super. Je nach Tagesform steil, dafür kurz. Sonst noch zuviel Respekt. Flachere und längere gehen. Hat mir generell bis jetzt gefühlstechnisch sehr geholfen. Ich erhoffe mir dann in diesem Jahr entspannt An Steinstufen, Stein- und Wurzelfelder heranzutasten. Ich achte vor allem immer drauf, dass ich in der richtigen Position überm Tretlager häng

2. Wheelie...komm Stand heute ca. 5-6 Meter weit. Hab aber erst vor einer Woche angefangen. Ich mach nicht anderes seit letzter Woche. Jeden zweiten Tag mindestens 1 Stunde nur Wheelie. Hab angefangen wie komm ich hoch, dann wie bleibe ich oben etc.

Ich werd berichten wie es läuft

3. Trackstand

4. Manuel...jedoch steig ich hier erst wieder komplett ein wenn der Wheelie sitzt. Manchmal wenn ich bock hab, versuch ich den Wheelie hoch und den Manuel runter

5. Bunny Hop...bin ich noch richtig kacke...je mehr das aber so einigermaßen vom Bewegungsablauf passt, so besser komm Ich über den Mini Kicker der mir auf meinem Ausritt über den Weg läuft.

6. Kurven fahren...geht ja überall. Mal enger mal weiter etc...

Ihr seht ich hab zutun....ich glaube unabhängig vom Alter und der Riskiobereitschaft ist das wichtige Spaß an der Sache. 

Was mir unheimlich hilft, seid mein BikeBuddy sich den Arm gebrochen hat ist meine GoPro.
Oft nehm ich Sie mit und Filme das ganze. Da sieht man zu Hause wie scheiße das noch alles aussieht, aber auch wieso...

Ach ja noch ein Tip...wenn es gar nicht aufs Bike geht... nicht lachen..hab ich selbst schon über mich....Yoga!!! Ich hab echt festgestellt was ich für ein steifer Kerl bin. Zudem dachte ich, dass ich relativ gut Körperspannung halten kann. Kann ich aber nicht. Das hat mir echt geholfen..bisher und spiegelt sich auch bei der Fahrtechnik wieder. Zudem soll Beweglichkeit bei stürzen ja auch nicht das übelste sein.


Über weitere Anregungen oder Tips von euch freu ich mich...


Roger and over !!!


----------



## FreerideMonkey (29. Januar 2021)

Ach ja.. Pumptrack hab ich auch mega bock drauf... leider momentan alle zu. Falls einer aus der nähe Duisburg/Mülheim kommt und einen kennt der auf hat...gerne bekomm ich die Info


----------



## Lipse (3. Februar 2021)

Interessantes Forum hier. Bei vielen Berichten finde ich mich auch wieder. Hab das Jahr Homeoffice genutzt und fast jeden Tag geübt. Gehe auf die 50 zu und Fortschritte sind echt nur ganz langsam zu verzeichnen.  Einen Erfolg gibt's beim Bunny hop.  Den konnte ich von 40 auf 60cm steigern im letzten Jahr.  Wheelie geht so 50m wenns gut läuft. Letztes Jahr am März hab ich das erste Mal die 20m Einfahrt geschafft und mir zur Belohnung ein trial bike gegönnt.  Ich kann bisschen backwheel hop, komme aber nicht wirklich mit dem bike zurecht. 
Letzten Sonntag bin ich dann schön auf den Rücken und Arm geflogen beim Manual üben. Das lass ich jetzt erstmal wieder.
Mich selbst filmen hat mir auch geholfen beim Bunny hop.  Wenn man dann mit ali c. Vergleicht, sieht man schon was falsch läuft.
Aktuell übe ich fakie. Kann so 2m. Das wird auch wieder lange dauern...
Bleibt dran. Der Weg ist das Ziel.


----------



## trialsrookie (4. Februar 2021)

Lipse schrieb:


> Interessantes Forum hier. Bei vielen Berichten finde ich mich auch wieder. Hab das Jahr Homeoffice genutzt und fast jeden Tag geübt. Gehe auf die 50 zu und Fortschritte sind echt nur ganz langsam zu verzeichnen.  Einen Erfolg gibt's beim Bunny hop.  Den konnte ich von 40 auf 60cm steigern im letzten Jahr.  Wheelie geht so 50m wenns gut läuft. Letztes Jahr am März hab ich das erste Mal die 20m Einfahrt geschafft und mir zur Belohnung ein trial bike gegönnt.  Ich kann bisschen backwheel hop, komme aber nicht wirklich mit dem bike zurecht.
> Letzten Sonntag bin ich dann schön auf den Rücken und Arm geflogen beim Manual üben. Das lass ich jetzt erstmal wieder.
> Mich selbst filmen hat mir auch geholfen beim Bunny hop.  Wenn man dann mit ali c. Vergleicht, sieht man schon was falsch läuft.
> Aktuell übe ich fakie. Kann so 2m. Das wird auch wieder lange dauern...
> Bleibt dran. Der Weg ist das Ziel.


Wow, 60 sind schon ne ganze Nummer! Ich habe bei 0 angefangen und kratze gerade an der 40. Und, ähm... wer ist denn ali c?  Meine Referenzvideos sind von Berm Peak, Skills with Phil und Leo Kast (in der Reihenfolge).


----------



## Lipse (4. Februar 2021)

Sorry. Ali Clarkson. Ist mE das beste bunny hop Tutorial im Netz.  
Bei 40 hing ich auch lange. Bleib dran.  Was mich weitergebracht hat war am pre load zu arbeiten.  Und wirklich kräftig anziehen mit ausgestreckten Armen.  Wenns bei mir mal wieder nicht klappt liegt es daran.


----------



## ylfcm (4. Februar 2021)

Mit 60cm bhop auf einem MTB kann jeder zufrieden sein. Wenn man noch ein paar Jährchen mehr auf dem Buckel hat, umso mehr!   
Für die ersten 20cm hab ich selbst als Teenager ne gefühlte Ewigkeit gebraucht. Kaum auszumalen, wieviel mehr Ausdauer man da als Erwachsener mit weniger Muskeln, weniger Zeit und mehr "Kopf" braucht


----------



## Hillcruiser (4. Februar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Mhh...während manche in diesen Zeiten viel mehr Freizeit haben, werden andere mit Arbeit regelrecht zu geschissen. Ich kann leider/zum Glück nicht behaupten, dass es ruhiger geworden ist, im Gegenteil.


so geht´s mir bis heute... bin seit dem ersten Lockdown froh, wenn ich überhaupt 1x die Woche zum biken komme... und Homeschooling der Kids kommt noch dazu


----------



## Lipse (4. Februar 2021)

Ich finde schon meistens mal ne halbe Stunde zwischendurch,  um auf der Zufahrt rumzurollen. Das reicht dann auch, um einfach mal abzuschalten. Schule zu Hause übernimmt meine Frau.  Das würde ich auch nicht aushalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (5. Februar 2021)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> so geht´s mir bis heute... bin seit dem ersten Lockdown froh, wenn ich überhaupt 1x die Woche zum biken komme... und Homeschooling der Kids kommt noch dazu


Ist doch ein super Inhalt für den Schulsport... Mit den Kids Ne Runde drehen und selbst ein wenig Techniktraining mit einbauen... Führt bei meinen Kids dazu das sie das auch versuchen...


----------



## mad raven (5. Februar 2021)

Lipse schrieb:


> Aktuell übe ich fakie. Kann so 2m. Das wird auch wieder lange dauern...


Dito. Fakie und Manual stehen auf dem Programm. Fakie klappt ganz gut. So bis zu 5-8m wenn es gut läuft. Aber  aus dem Fakie wieder rausfahren finde ich richtig schwierig. Ich spiele noch mit ausfahren durch einfaches Lenker einschlagen und Half Cab rum, aber beides funktioniert ähnlich "gut".

Zum Thema Bunny Hop bin ich gestern über dieses Video mit Lee Mccormack gestolpert:






ohne es bis jetzt selber getestet zu haben weiß ich noch nicht was ich davon halte.


----------



## ylfcm (5. Februar 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Zum Thema Bunny Hop bin ich gestern über dieses Video mit Lee Mccormack gestolpert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Find ich gut, dass mal jemand diese einschlägige "Bunnyhop geht mit einem Manual los"-Sache kritisiert. Der Rest vom Video ist leider sensationsgeiler Schwachsinn mit ganz viel Kleingedrucktem und Widersprüchen 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Lipse (5. Februar 2021)

Ich habs mir auch angeschaut.  Finde die Typen echt nervig. Ich werd'smorgen mal testen aber ich glaube nicht dass man so mehr als 20 cm hoch kommt. Also zumindest ich nicht.


----------



## mad raven (5. Februar 2021)

Für mich wirkt das einfach wie ein Schweinehop, aber nicht so als ob man so wirklich hoch kommt. Für kleine wurzeln mag's reichen.
Aber solange ich zentral bleibe habe ich doch immer Druck auf dem VR. Entweder muss ich extrem dagegen arbeiten und verschenke Höhe, oder ich "drücke" das VR mit dem Körpergewicht sofort wieder runter.
Ich werd's die Tage auch mal Versuchen.


ylfcm schrieb:


> Find ich gut, dass mal jemand diese einschlägige "Bunnyhop geht mit einem Manual los"-Sache kritisiert.


Also mir hilfts, dadurch lasse ich mir genug Zeit vor dem hoch springen.


----------



## Marc B (6. Februar 2021)

Alleine die WRONG & RIGHT Denkweise von Lee in diesem Video sehr ich hier sehr kritisch. Klar, dadurch kann er besser mit seiner "neuen Erkenntnis" daher kommen, aber als Coach ist ein offenes Denken bezüglich der Vielfalt der Techniken und deren Einsatzgebiete mehr angebracht! 

Vor allem macht er es ja selber kompliziert mit neuen Begriffsdefinitionen etc. Er verkennt zu dem den Fakt, dass unzählige Naturals den Bunny Hop, den er als oldschool und uneffizient tituliert, INTUITIV gelernt haben. Ohne Nachdenken, ohne Anleitung, ohne sein Buch etc.  Durch Probieren, Scheitern, Experimentieren, Erfolgreich sein, optimieren, den Anforderungen anpassen etc. Seine Über-Theoriesierung und Einordnung von richtig und falsch sehe ich also sehr kritisch. Zumal dass was er zeigt ja nicht neu ist, nur neu verpackt mit seiner Theorie (die ja sicher auch ihre Berechtigung hat, wie gesagt Vielfalt!)

LG,
Marc


----------



## scratch_a (6. Februar 2021)

Mag ja alles sein. Letztendlich zählt aber nur, ob es funktioniert oder nicht. Ich werde es zumindest mal ausprobieren, zu verlieren hab ich nix  ...vielleicht funktioniert es ja so.
Mein Problem ist meines Erachtens, dass ich mein Rad kaum in den Manual bekomme. Entweder ich mache die Bewegung zu langsam, falsch oder beides.


----------



## 7SidedCube (6. Februar 2021)

Ich habe mir das Video mal ganz unvoreingenommen angeschaut und diese Richtig-Falsch-Geschichte einfach "überhört". Mitgenommen habe ich hauptsächlich das mit der Ruderbewegung (habe ich sonst kaum explizit so formuliert gehört) und den Vorsatz, mich mal weniger verkopft auf die Manual-Bewegung zu konzentrieren. Ich habe namlich das gleiche Problem wie scratch_a: Entweder bin ich zu langsam für den Manual oder die Bewegung passt nicht oder ich schiebe es einfach dreist aufs Rad (29er mit tiefer Front bei mittlerer Körpergröße). 
Ok, gegen letzteres würde es auch einfach helfen, statt dem Tourer das Mega zu nehmen, damit könnte ich immerhin den Faktor "zu tiefe Front" gut isoliert ausschalten, auch wenn dann andere Nachteile (Gewicht, Rest der Geo etc.) wahrscheinlich größer werden 

Bei besserem Wetter werde ich mal das tun, was ich hier dauernd lese: mich dabei filmen. Ich tippe momentan auf eine Mischung aus verkehrter Form, zu langsam und allgemein falschem Timing. Mal sehen


----------



## mad raven (6. Februar 2021)

7SidedCube schrieb:


> Mitgenommen habe ich hauptsächlich das mit der Ruderbewegung (habe ich sonst kaum explizit so formuliert gehört)


Ja, das finde ich auch gut. Imho kann man Lees Videos (fast) auf zwei Punkte reduzieren: rudern und zentral stehen.
Wie sinnvoll das grundsätzlich ist kann man diskutieren.  Aber die ruder-Analogie hilft mir z.B. wenn ich versuche sehr bewusst zu springen (Sprung, kein Bunny Hop).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (6. Februar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Mag ja alles sein. Letztendlich zählt aber nur, ob es funktioniert oder nicht. Ich werde es zumindest mal ausprobieren, zu verlieren hab ich nix  ...vielleicht funktioniert es ja so.
> Mein Problem ist meines Erachtens, dass ich mein Rad kaum in den Manual bekomme. Entweder ich mache die Bewegung zu langsam, falsch oder beides.


Oder es liegt am Rad. Bei meinem Cheaptrick breche ich mir auch einen ab. Das Tyee flutscht hingegen simpel in den manual. 
Da liegen mehr als Welten zwischen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Februar 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Für mich wirkt das einfach wie ein Schweinehop, aber nicht so als ob man so wirklich hoch kommt. Für kleine wurzeln mag's reichen.
> Aber solange ich zentral bleibe habe ich doch immer Druck auf dem VR. Entweder muss ich extrem dagegen arbeiten und verschenke Höhe, oder ich "drücke" das VR mit dem Körpergewicht sofort wieder runter.
> Ich werd's die Tage auch mal Versuchen.
> 
> Also mir hilfts, dadurch lasse ich mir genug Zeit vor dem hoch springen.


Da ich den bunny hopp nicht hinbringe, sollte ich vielleicht still sein. Aber es gibt einen ganz einfachen denkansatz, der die problemlage beschreibt.
Es ist das gleiche problem, der sich in der entwicklung der hochsprungtechniken widerspiegelt.

Man muss alle körperteile über das hindernis bringen und alles, was mit ihnen zusammenhängt. Das sind beim hochsprung arme, beine, kopf und rumpf. Beim bunny hop dazu noch das gesamte bike.
Die einfache version ist der hocksprung, der dem schweinehopp entspricht. Alles geht gleichzeitig über die mindesthöhe. Durch die änderung der körperform (hocke in beiden fällen) ist in beiden fällen gleich und hat den gleichen zweck der schwerpunktverlagerung.
Und dann fiel den leuten ein, dass man *nicht alles gleichzeitig *über der latte haben muss. Beim schersprung kommen die beine nacheinander über die latte. Der schwerpunkt liegt tiefer. Beim rollsprung kommen die arme nacheinander über die latte und der körper wird gestreckt. Das legt den schwerpunkt nochmals tiefer. Konsequent kombinierte man beim tauchwälzer das prinzip des nacheinander für *arme und beine*. Beim fosbury flop geht es ganz konsequent zu. *Man muss den schwerpunkt gar nicht über die latte bringen*, wenn man beim ablauf genügend masse tiefer als die latte halten kann. So hängen die beine noch vor der latte unten, wärend die arme und der kopf, kurz danach die schulter schon auf der anderen seite unter der latte sind. *Der schwerpunkt "tunnelt" sozusagen unter der latte durch*.
Im bild ist jeweils der schwerpunkt gleich hoch gelassen, denn das entspricht als potenzielle energie der eingesetzten kinetischen energie. Die latte aber kann infolge der körperformung immer höher gelegt werden. Am deutlichsten ist das beim stabhochsprung, bei dem sich der körper vorwärts einrollen kann und sich eigentlich um die latte rotiert. Genau das gleiche macht das bike beim bunny hopp, wenn es sich um den höchsten punkt dreht.
Beim ablauf kommt hinzu, dass die cracks (kennt man das wort heute noch?) erst einmal sich selber in die höhe bringen, indem sie das bike vorne aufrichten und dann fast in verbindung des achsabstandes *stehen. *Die energie dazu kommt  aus der rückwärtsbewegung. Von hier aus können sie weiter nach oben springen. Das geschieht natürlich in einer durchgehenden bewegung. Hierdurch komm das bike noch höher. Das tauchen des vorderrades bewirkt dann das steigen des hinterrades. Fertig.
Bei den rekordversuchen wird das bike flach gelegt, weil dann der schwerpunkt des rades noch tiefer kommt. (liegendes bike verglichen mit stehendem bike).
Ich habe mir das video wie immer ohne ton angesehen. Ich habe einige simple hopps und einige mäßige bunny hopps gesehen. Als lesezeichen werde ich mir das nicht abspeichern.
Eigentlich sollte ich jetzt rausgehen und das auch mal wieder probieren, aber ich erschrecke immer so, wenn ich aus versehen mal in die höhere position komme.  
Es regnet auch schon wieder.


----------



## Lipse (6. Februar 2021)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Oder es liegt am Rad. Bei meinem Cheaptrick breche ich mir auch einen ab. Das Tyee flutscht hingegen simpel in den manual.


Also ich komme mit meinem cheaptrick höher als mit meinem strive, aber nicht viel Unterschied.  Allerdings ist es bei mir auch so, dass ich das strive wesentlich leichter in den manual bekomme. Ich frage mich, woran das liegt. Beide haben gleichen reach, gleichen stack und  gleiche kettenstrebe. Und die gleichen laufräder mullet. Ich vermute, es liegt am einfedern des hinterbau beim pre load.
Welches tyee hast Du? Bin auch am überlegen, ob das eine neuanschaffung wert wäre. Das 29er hat aber so elend lange kettenstreben.


----------



## Xyz79 (6. Februar 2021)

Lipse schrieb:


> Also ich komme mit meinem cheaptrick höher als mit meinem strive, aber nicht viel Unterschied.  Allerdings ist es bei mir auch so, dass ich das strive wesentlich leichter in den manual bekomme. Ich frage mich, woran das liegt. Beide haben gleichen reach, gleichen stack und  gleiche kettenstrebe. Und die gleichen laufräder mullet. Ich vermute, es liegt am einfedern des hinterbau beim pre load.
> Welches tyee hast Du? Bin auch am überlegen, ob das eine neuanschaffung wert wäre. Das 29er hat aber so elend lange kettenstreben.


Ich hab jetzt das 20er 27.5  Tyee. Und vorher das 19er mit 445mm langen Streben. Auch das ging deutlich leichter hoch als das Cheaptrick. Das 20er geht gefühlt noch was leichter in den manual als das 19er. Vermutlich aufgrund der kürzeren Steben. 
woran das beim cheaptrick liegt?🤷‍♂️Keine Ahnung. Damit ist es echt ein Krampf.


----------



## Lipse (6. Februar 2021)

Ich hab beim cheaptrick durch mullet und 150er Gabel einen recht hohen Stack.  Das macht es einfacher.  Du kannst ja einfach mal den Vorbau maximal hoch setzen zum testen.  
Aber bei mir ist es  trotzdem auch so, dass ich einen guten pre load brauche und mit ausgestreckten Armen anziehen muss damit die Karre richtig hoch kommt.  Und etwas in die Knie gehen beim anziehen damit der Schwerpunkt nach hinten kommt.


----------



## Xyz79 (6. Februar 2021)

Lipse schrieb:


> Ich hab beim cheaptrick durch mullet und 150er Gabel einen recht hohen Stack.  Das macht es einfacher.  Du kannst ja einfach mal den Vorbau maximal hoch setzen zum testen.
> Aber bei mir ist es  trotzdem auch so, dass ich einen guten pre load brauche und mit ausgestreckten Armen anziehen muss damit die Karre richtig hoch kommt.  Und etwas in die Knie gehen beim anziehen damit der Schwerpunkt nach hinten kommt.


Ich fahr ne 160er Gabel. Spacer sind auch 2 unter dem Vorbau. Hat schon ein wenig was gebracht. Hatte mal noch überlegt auf 27.5 umzubauen. 29er sind irgendwie nicht so meins. 
Evtl geht damit auch noch mal das Vorderad etwas leichter hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipse (6. Februar 2021)

Also ich bin ja großer Anhänger des laufradmix. Bin beim cheaptrick auch sehr happy damit. Damit wird das tretlager schön tief, der lenkwinkel flach, die strebe kurz und der stack hoch. Hilft mehr sehr beim Altherren Downhill.


----------



## Xyz79 (6. Februar 2021)

Lipse schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja großer Anhänger des laufradmix. Bin beim cheaptrick auch sehr happy damit. Damit wird das tretlager schön tief, der lenkwinkel flach, die strebe kurz und der stack hoch. Hilft mehr sehr beim Altherren Downhill.


Wäre auch noch eine Überlegung wert. Wobei ich dann die Gabel wohl auch wieder auf 150 traveln würde.


----------



## Marc B (7. Februar 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Ja, das finde ich auch gut. Imho kann man Lees Videos (fast) auf zwei Punkte reduzieren: rudern und zentral stehen.
> Wie sinnvoll das grundsätzlich ist kann man diskutieren.  Aber die ruder-Analogie hilft mir z.B. wenn ich versuche sehr bewusst zu springen (Sprung, kein Bunny Hop).



Im Video und hier wird dazu ein Hauptpunkt nicht angesprochen: Der Bunny Hop mit sogenanntem Manual-Impuls hat einen besonderen Vorteil im Timing, weshalb er ja auch intuitiv von Naturals gelernt wird:

Wenn Du den Manual Impuls zum VR Anlupfen nutzt sind Deine Beine gebeugt während das VR ansteigt - von da aus kannst Du dann explosiv aus den Beinen abspringen, dabei strecken sich diese voll (hüfte ist dann am Vorbau, da dieser hochkam).

Wenn man "zentral" bleibt, muss man für das VR Anlupfen die Beine strecken. Dann fehlt Dir Weg in den Beinen für den Absprung. Du kannst dann mit etwas "sich nach vorne werfen" und viel "Rudern" auch machen, aber wie gesagt, man begrenzt sich da selber.

Das Rudern betont er gut, es ist aber auch nix "Neues". Im engl. wird es häufig shove genannt. Mit Björn habe ich dazu auch mal ein Video gemacht.

LG,
Marc


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. Februar 2021)

Marc B schrieb:


> Im Video und hier wird dazu ein Hauptpunkt nicht angesprochen: Der Bunny Hop mit sogenanntem Manual-Impuls hat einen besonderen Vorteil im Timing, weshalb er ja auch intuitiv von Naturals gelernt wird: ...



Sorry Marc, wenn ich widerspreche. Mein text ist halt etwas lang , aber hier kannst du es nochmal nachlesen:



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> ...
> Beim ablauf kommt hinzu, dass die cracks (kennt man das wort heute noch?) erst einmal sich selber in die höhe bringen, indem sie das bike vorne aufrichten und dann fast in verbindung des achsabstandes *stehen. *Die energie dazu kommt  aus der rückwärtsbewegung. *Von hier aus können sie weiter nach oben springen*. Das geschieht natürlich in einer durchgehenden bewegung. Hierdurch komm das bike noch höher.


... aber deine betonung der noch nicht gestreckten beine und der hüftstellung macht es noch einmal klarer:


> Wenn Du den Manual Impuls zum VR Anlupfen nutzt sind Deine Beine gebeugt während das VR ansteigt - von da aus kannst Du dann explosiv aus den Beinen abspringen, dabei strecken sich diese voll (hüfte ist dann am Vorbau, da dieser hochkam).


----------



## mad raven (7. Februar 2021)

Ich würde sagen, die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo in der Mitte.
In #47 wurde ja schon auf Ali Clarkson verwiesen:






Gerade gegen Ende (ab 9:20) sieht man es aus aus einer schönen Perspektive: Das VR wird mit gebeugten Beinen angehoben wie @Marc B es beschreibt. Aus der Position springt er ab und bringt den Lenker zur Hüfte in die Position auf die @Oldie-Paul sich bezieht:  "_fast in verbindung des achsabstandes *stehen*_*".  *Um es von dort aus wieder nach vorne zu schieben und "aus zu leveln" um maximale Höhe zu erreichen.
Im Gegensatz zum Video von Lee hat man so eine viel größere Range of Motion um mehr Höhe zu generieren.
So wie ich es verstanden habe geht es aber genau darum in Lee's Video nicht. Eine gewisse Höhe zu erreichen, mit besonders wenig Kraftaufwand ist aber trotzdem notwendig. Ich habe es bis jetzt nur in der Garage versucht und für mich fühlt sich die Bewegung weniger komplex, aber auch viel Kraft-intensiver an.
Ergo: Wenn man einen sauberen Bunny Hop kann ist der Kraft schonender, hat man Probleme damit ist die Lee-Version genug für kleine Hindernisse, aber auch anstrengender.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch am Timing für einen sauberen Bunny Hop Arbeiten 

Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich wie beim Hochsprung der KSP 'unter der Latte hindurch taucht', bei einem Bunny Hop habe ich so etwas aber noch nie gesehen. Imhoh ist der Bewegungsfreiraum auf dem Rad zu eingeschränkt, solange man von so verrückten Dingen wie einem Frontflip Superman absieht.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. Februar 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> ... Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich wie beim Hochsprung der KSP 'unter der Latte hindurch taucht', bei einem Bunny Hop habe ich so etwas aber noch nie gesehen. Imhoh ist der Bewegungsfreiraum auf dem Rad zu eingeschränkt, solange man von so verrückten Dingen wie einem Frontflip Superman absieht.


Natürlich geht weder der körperschwerpunkt geschweige denn der systemschwerpunkt unter dem hindernis durch. Aber der bikeschwerpunkt* kann es annähernd, während er bei einem parallelhopp der räder genauso hoch über dem hindernis bleibt, wie beim fahren.

*Hängt ein wenig von der bikegeometrie ab.


----------



## trialsrookie (7. Februar 2021)

Ich bin ja noch recht frisch dran am Bunny Hop lernen, daher hab ich mir das LLB-Video auch sofort reingezogen. Am Ende dachte ich mir, wie anscheinend die meisten hier: "naja". Wobei ich die beiden aber grundsätzlich sympathisch finde, ich kaufe ihnen schon ab, dass sie helfen wollen, und nicht nur ihre Sichtweise verkaufen.

Wenn es Lee darum geht, möglichst vielen möglichst einfach einen Hop beizubringen, der für die meisten Situationen am Trail reicht - dann ist die Technik sicher brauchbar (und besser als der Schweinehopp). Deshalb den eigentlichen Bunny Hop abzuschreiben, finde ich aber engstirnig.



mad raven schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Gerade gegen Ende (ab 9:20) sieht man es aus aus einer schönen Perspektive: Das VR wird mit gebeugten Beinen angehoben wie @Marc B es beschreibt. Aus der Position springt er ab und bringt den Lenker zur Hüfte in die Position auf die @Oldie-Paul sich bezieht:  "_fast in verbindung des achsabstandes *stehen*_*".  *Um es von dort aus wieder nach vorne zu schieben und "aus zu leveln" um maximale Höhe zu erreichen.
> Im Gegensatz zum Video von Lee hat man so eine viel größere Range of Motion um mehr Höhe zu generieren.
> ...



Das mit dem Kraftaufwand sehe ich auch so. Das geniale am Bunny Hop ist ja, dass man gerade durch die Gewichtsverlagerung relativ wenig Kraft braucht. Bzw. kommt die Kraft, wenn die Arme in der Hoch-Phase lange gestreckt bleiben, aus den Beinen (wo die meiste Kraft vorhanden ist).

Weil einige schreiben, der Manual klappt nicht... Wenn es nicht um eine extraportion Style geht, braucht man den Manual gar nicht (halten) können. So wie @Marc B schreibt, es geht ja um den Manual *Impuls*. Ich kann keinen Meter nen Manual halten, aber nach einigen Trainings bekomme ich das VR sauber durch so einen Impuls hoch. Im Unterschied zum Manual muss das Bike ja nicht am Kipppunkt gehalten werden (tricky!), sondern sobald das VR steigt geht der Körperschwerpunkt ja (fast) sofort wieder nach vorne-oben.

Gebeugte Beine halte im beim Manual-Impuls für extrem wichtig - daran muss ich noch arbeiten. In einem Skills with Phil Video zeigt er schön, dass die maximale Höhe durch die Höhe der Hüften begrenzt wird (wenn man das Bike unter sich hat und nicht schon querstellt bzw. neben sich hochhebt). Wenn ich nach dem Impuls durch einen "Sprung" nach oben die Hüfte höher bekomme, steigt die mögliche Gesamthöhe. Stehe ich bereits mit gestreckten Beinen am Bike, wenn das VR maximal hoch ist (sieht man auch immer wieder in Skills Videos), kommt man wohl nicht über die statische Hüfthöhe hinaus. ...wobei das wiederum am Trail auch für die meisten Situationen reichen sollte 






Abschließend, was ich an der Ruderbewegung interessant finde, ist, dass man damit schön den Manual Impuls einleiten kann. Sprich, statt der L Bewegung (bzw. statt dem I) geht man smooth elliptisch vor-runter-zurück. Das hilft mir manchmal, das VR stärker anzuziehen (bringt einfach mehr Schwung).


----------



## Lipse (8. Februar 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Gerade gegen Ende (ab 9:20) sieht man es aus aus einer schönen Perspektive:


Achtet mal bei 9:20 bei Ali auf die Fußstellung. Der schiebt gegen das vordere Pedal während er mit ausgestreckten Armen einen Impuls am Lenker gibt. Damit kriegt er einen kräftigen schnellen Impuls hin.


trialsrookie schrieb:


> So wie @Marc B schreibt, es geht ja um den Manual *Impuls*. Ich kann keinen Meter nen Manual halten, aber nach einigen Trainings bekomme ich das VR sauber durch so einen Impuls hoch. Im Unterschied zum Manual muss das Bike ja nicht am Kipppunkt gehalten werden (tricky!), sondern sobald das VR steigt geht der Körperschwerpunkt ja (fast) sofort wieder nach vorne-oben.


Ich kann auch keinen manual. Außerdem ziehe ich beim Bunny hop so stark an, dass ich ohne Gegenbewegung auf dem Rücken landen würde.  Manchmal erschrecke ich mich, so dass ich die Hinterrad Bremse ziehe, um nicht nach hinten zu fliegen. Das passiert,  wenn das timing mal wieder nicht stimmt.  Dann hat sich der Bunny hop erledigt. Deshalb springe ich über feste Hindernisse nur im absoluten Komfort Bereich meines bunny hop. Um es mit brad simms zu sagen: spring bei jedem Bunny hop, als wäre es dein letzter.


----------



## Marc B (8. Februar 2021)

@mad raven Das Video von Ali ist in der Hinsicht "anders", dass er recht groß ist und ein kleines Trial Bike mit spezieller Geometrie nutzt. Das macht den Manual Impuls viel "einfacher", also mit wenig Bewegungsumfang umsetzbar! Die Wahrheit suchen wir gar nicht  Aber sprechen über die Vor- und Nachteile der Techniken. Lee ist da halt etwas einseitig in dem Video.

Der Manual Impuls mit starkem Preload und explosiven Lenker wegschubsen funktioniert auch  bei kleineren Menschen auf aktuellen Bikes:


----------



## beeer (8. Februar 2021)

FreerideMonkey schrieb:


> Ach ja noch ein Tip...wenn es gar nicht aufs Bike geht... nicht lachen..hab ich selbst schon über mich....Yoga!!! Ich hab



Super Sache! ->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ylfcm (8. Februar 2021)

Lipse schrieb:


> Ich kann auch keinen manual. Außerdem ziehe ich beim Bunny hop so stark an, dass ich ohne Gegenbewegung auf dem Rücken landen würde.


Ja, exakt. Das is auch der Grund, warum ich diese Bunnyhop-fängt-mit-Manual-an Erklärungen immer so schwierig finde. Manual ist mehr so "Hinsetzen in den Balancepunkt" und Bunnyhop is "Aufstehen ohne Limit".
Natürlich verschwimmt das mit den modernen, langen, flachen Rädern, die prinzipbedingt nicht vom Boden weg wollen immer mehr

Das Video, aus dem das Simms Zitat stammt is auch ein Klassiker. So kann das aussehen, wenn perfekte Technik auf viel Kraft auf passendes Rad trifft - obwohl der sicherlich auch mit einem 29er 100+cm Bunnyhops machen würde


----------



## Lipse (8. Februar 2021)

Ja,  wenn der brad simms keine gegenbewegung machen würde, fällt der nicht nur auch den Rücken, sondern macht gleich einen Backflip.  Der typ ist wahnsinn.


----------



## Xyz79 (8. Februar 2021)

Bei mir war der Bunny Hop ein Nebenprodukt vom manual lernen. Nachdem ich den manual konnte hab ich es einfach mal probiert. Nach 3 versuchen hat dann der bunny Hop sofort geklappt. Was vorher undenkbar gewesen wäre.


----------



## Hillcruiser (8. Februar 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ist doch ein super Inhalt für den Schulsport... Mit den Kids Ne Runde drehen und selbst ein wenig Techniktraining mit einbauen... Führt bei meinen Kids dazu das sie das auch versuchen...


sorry, aber meine 6-jährige Tochter ist nicht so der MTBler... zudem ist´s nach 10h Homeoffice schon wieder dunkel


----------



## mad raven (8. Februar 2021)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Ja, exakt. Das is auch der Grund, warum ich diese Bunnyhop-fängt-mit-Manual-an Erklärungen immer so schwierig finde. Manual ist mehr so "Hinsetzen in den Balancepunkt" und Bunnyhop is "Aufstehen ohne Limit".
> Natürlich verschwimmt das mit den modernen, langen, flachen Rädern, die prinzipbedingt nicht vom Boden weg wollen immer mehr
> 
> Das Video, aus dem das Simms Zitat stammt is auch ein Klassiker. So kann das aussehen, wenn perfekte Technik auf viel Kraft auf passendes Rad trifft - obwohl der sicherlich auch mit einem 29er 100+cm Bunnyhops machen würde


jetzt weiß ich warum mir die höhe fehlt.... ich hab kein passendes Sofa 

@Marc B ich sehe jetzt keinen großen unterschied was die Technik angeht zu dem Video von Ali Clarkson..


----------



## Lipse (8. Februar 2021)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Bei mir war der Bunny Hop ein Nebenprodukt vom manual lernen.


Mal ne Frage zum manual lernen. Ich habe in mehreren Tutorials gesehen dass man erst einen loop out lernen sollte.  Würdest du das auch so sehen? Oder wie hast du es geschafft ? Ich bin letztens am Pedal dabei hängen geblieben beim loop out und auf den Rücken geknallt. Seitdem trau ich mich nicht mehr.


----------



## 7SidedCube (8. Februar 2021)

Ich hab das mit dem Abspringen bevor man nach hinten umkippt bis jetzt komplett vernachlässigt, auch wegen der Komplexität beim Fahren mit Klicks (wechsle regelmäßig zwischen den Pedaltypen). Ausserdem fühlt es sich gruselig für mich an 
Stattdessen halte ich lieber den Finger an der Bremse und habe ein paar Mal bewusst geübt, das Vorderrad damit runter klatschen zu lassen. Mir reicht das für den Kopf und gelegentlich es auch schon meinen Rücken gerettet...


----------



## trialsrookie (8. Februar 2021)

Marc B schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Der Manual Impuls mit starkem Preload und explosiven Lenker wegschubsen funktioniert auch  bei kleineren Menschen auf aktuellen Bikes:



Stimmt, gutes Video! Noch extremer (verhältnismäßig großes Bike) finde ich das hier:






Im Vergleich wirkt mein 26er HT bei mir (1,90) fast wie ein BMX-Rad 

Edit: @Lipse Ja, das hilft schon sehr, wenn man das sicher kann - siehe auch das Bunnyhop Video hier. Nicht lachen, ich bin mal eine Zeit lang beim Üben mit nem Polster am Rücken in meinem Shirt gefahren, nachdem es mich auch beim loop-out-Provozieren auf den Rücken gelegt hat...


----------



## Lipse (8. Februar 2021)

trialsrookie schrieb:


> lachen, ich bin mal eine Zeit lang beim Üben mit nem Polster am Rücken in meinem Shirt gefahren, nachdem es mich auch beim loop-out-Provozieren auf den Rücken gelegt hat...


Das hat meine Frau mir auch schon angeraten.  Aber ich werde vielleicht einfach mal auf der Wiese anstatt auf Beton üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (9. Februar 2021)

Lipse schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zum manual lernen. Ich habe in mehreren Tutorials gesehen dass man erst einen loop out lernen sollte.  Würdest du das auch so sehen? Oder wie hast du es geschafft ? Ich bin letztens am Pedal dabei hängen geblieben beim loop out und auf den Rücken geknallt. Seitdem trau ich mich nicht mehr.



Ich habe den Manual auch ohne "hinten Absteigen" gelernt. Zu Beginn kann's aber sein, dass du schneller lernst, weil du das VR einfach höher steigen lässt. Durch die Phase bin aber durch. Sobald du den Manual schneller fährst, klappt's mit dem "Loop out" auch nicht mehr  Bremse als Notanker ist ok, aber der Fokus sollte später vor allem auf der Gewichtsverlagerung liegen.

Generell wird bei den Tutorials meiner Meinung nach zwar viel "richtiges" erzählt, aber der zeitlich Verlauf beim Lernen kommt oftmals zu kurz. Wenn ich das VR nicht mal konstant sauber hochbekomme, brauche ich mir noch keine Tipps zum feinen Austarieren des Gleichgewichts. Aus diesem Grund empfehle ich auch jeden die Ryan Leech Tutorials, weil diese einzelne Schritte systematisch trainieren.


----------



## Marc B (9. Februar 2021)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Ich habe den Manual auch ohne "hinten Absteigen" gelernt. Zu Beginn kann's aber sein, dass du schneller lernst, weil du das VR einfach höher steigen lässt. Durch die Phase bin aber durch. Sobald du den Manual schneller fährst, klappt's mit dem "Loop out" auch nicht mehr  Bremse als Notanker ist ok, aber der Fokus sollte später vor allem auf der Gewichtsverlagerung liegen.
> 
> Generell wird bei den Tutorials meiner Meinung nach zwar viel "richtiges" erzählt, aber der zeitlich Verlauf beim Lernen kommt oftmals zu kurz. Wenn ich das VR nicht mal konstant sauber hochbekomme, brauche ich mir noch keine Tipps zum feinen Austarieren des Gleichgewichts. Aus diesem Grund empfehle ich auch jeden die Ryan Leech Tutorials, weil diese einzelne Schritte systematisch trainieren.



Ja, deswegen habe ich auch Video-Lektionen mit mehr Schritten gemacht in meinen Online-Coaching-Paketen. Wobei Ryan es manchmal etwas zu sehr zerstückelt, zB. bei der Wheelie Challenge mit 36 Videos haha  Aber klar, den Lernschritt "Manual zu Bremse" (Hinterrad) als Safety-Anker muss man isoliert üben, wie Du schon sagst bei Tempo und Gewicht auf den Pedalen (am besten mit klebrigen Fivetens) kommt man nicht mehr runter mit den Füßen, das ist eher ein Thema beim Wheelie Üben!

Witzig ist, in den USA und Kanada haben die anscheinend viele glatte Wiesen, auf denen man üben darf, das gibt es hier kaum. Das kann für den Kopf schon gut sein, wenn man sich sicherer fühlt als auf hartem Asphalt. Jeder hat da so seine individuellen Kopfsachen 

LG,
Marc


----------



## Lipse (10. Februar 2021)

Hier noch ein super Tutorial zum fakie. Schon fast wissenschaftlich aufbereitet. Ich kann leider trotzdem noch nicht mehr als drei Meter. Warte noch darauf, dass es klick macht.


----------

